# Advice on Lab



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I am currently overseas returning around Sept. I am looking for a good yellow lab and i was wondering if i could get some good recommendations on breeders in the area.

As you can see i live in Rapid City, SD but i would be willing to drive of course. This will be my first dog and i am looking to get a really really good one from a top breeder to make sure hes smarter then i am. Again will be looking to pick up one sometime this fall. Any help to point me in the right direction would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

If your looking at a pointing lab there are few in South Dakota on the following site.
http://www.americanpointinglab.com/site ... fault.aspx


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was looking for Mayo Kelloggs but I think that he has passed away and the kennel is no more but I thought I heard his son took over but here is a link to one of his females that looks real nice.

I had a male from the Kelloggs that was a really good dog.

http://www.foxredhuntinglabs.com/pedigree_libby.html


----------

